# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  How does this tap come off?

## Henry2749

I need to replace this old telescopic laundry tap from the 60's.  Water is spurting out from where it swivels.  Not sure how to remove it.  I thought it was all one assembly but it's not. 
I can undo the rear bolt/plate where it currently meets the tiles as in the photo but it just moves that forward.  I had to put WD-40 on it as it's quite stiff. 
Do I undo that part to move it forward as much as possible and then does the swivel assembly rotate off by hand? 
I intend to replace it with this one: https://www.bunnings.com.au/shaw-mas...y-arm_p5001621

----------


## Uncle Bob

It will unscrew by using the neck as a spanner and turning it anticlockwise.

----------


## John2b

As well as the new telescopic spout you'll need a flange to replace the one that you're undoing.

----------


## Henry2749

> It will unscrew by using the neck as a spanner and turning it anticlockwise.

  So I don't try to unscrew the flange? I just grab the neck/swivel part and turn it anti-clockwise and it'll come off?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Both ways will work.

----------


## cyclic

> I need to replace this old telescopic laundry tap from the 60's.  Water is spurting out from where it swivels.  Not sure how to remove it.  I thought it was all one assembly but it's not. 
> I can undo the rear bolt/plate where it currently meets the tiles as in the photo but it just moves that forward.  I had to put WD-40 on it as it's quite stiff. 
> Do I undo that part to move it forward as much as possible and then does the swivel assembly rotate off by hand? 
> I intend to replace it with this one: https://www.bunnings.com.au/shaw-mas...y-arm_p5001621

  You are correct, for memory it is NOT all one assembly so the nut at the flange undoes clockwise NOT anticlockwise, or hold the nut with a spanner and undo the spout anticlockwise should get the same result.
The spout then comes away and leaves the nut and flange because I am fairly confident the fitting at the wall is a compression fitting, not male thread as is required for the new arm you intend to use. 
Once you get that far put up a pic of what you find because another chrome fitting may be needed to fit the new spout.

----------

